# Keeping dbol gains



## dogs32 (May 19, 2008)

Hi all...

I have a Q for anyone WHO REAL KNOWS....The truth on how to keep your gains on dbol....

I am currently doing very well on a low dose of 20mg....Growing very fast.I have a very good tone look compared to what I was...gained 10ILBS already

weight and size...my diet is good......

Seems to be hard muscle..rock hard biceps...

The problem is there is over kill of info out there on dbol and keeping gains...

What to believe is very difficult....

My plan is to slowly decrease the amount a week before I come.off..then a two day break..then on to 20 or 40 novadex....Then on to Creatine and Trib...

Can anyone who really knows how to keep gains on dbol answer...

Because if most people cant keep the gains whats the point!

Of a cycle...like I say its over load of positive and negative info out there with hundreds of ideas...cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well most of the gains on D/bol are water but then your muscle is 70% water so their should be no problem keeping gains.

can you explain your PCT better for after the course as this and diet is the only true way to keep most of the gains.

i ask about PCT as you have just put 20-40 of nolvadex how long is that for? is that ed or ew?

why a 2 day break?

why are you lowering the dose?

tribullas is rubbish no scientific data to prove it helps test levels.....

what is your diet like? times and amounts eaten if this is not decent you will lose most if not all of your gains....


----------



## dogs32 (May 19, 2008)

Hi mate....

tuna every day

Brown pasta/with sauce

3 protein shakes/

One weight gain shake before bed/

4 pints of water

One pint of grapefruit juice/

One chicken breast with rice

One bowl of bran flakes/

Two bananas

Spinach

100 grams of peanuts

two sandwiches of peanut butter in brown bread/

Daily all of above..sometimes I miss out the peanut butter

with this diet and Dbol Im exploding for me..

I have read for PCT just use Nova two day after cycle..And then creatine/Trib

I am currently on a six week cycle

I hope that helps...All I know is Im exploding by my standards..well looking muscley and well toned....

Vitamins ect....

Milk thistle

Vitamin c

Multi vitamins

Flax seed oil

Green tea


----------



## dogs32 (May 19, 2008)

all these meals are spaced out within 3 hrs gaps..ish..apart from water.....grapefruit I have at 6am..so then the day starts..

Training 3 days a week...I am also not young...I am 42

I have been told or read use nova for six weeks after cycle...The problem is theres so much info out there...It can be overload...

Just looking for good advice as this cycle as worked very well...no side effects..

Should I use 20mg nova..to start with or just 40 mg for a day or so then 20mg...all for 6 weeks..to be safe


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi

Can you show your diet in a more convertional way.

8:00am Meal 1 : 100grams oats, 50 grams whey protein, 1/2 pint milk, flaxseed oil

10:00am Meal 2 : etc ....

"saying "Tuna everyday" isnt helpful in finding out exactly what you're eating everyday.

Also height weight and bf will help.


----------

